# Wolfenstein



## HookeyStreet (Aug 15, 2009)

Ive been playing the 360 version for a few days now (when I can pry myself away from Der Riese lol) and this game 

Without spoiling too much, Im currently fighting my way out of a Nazi test facility with a modified MP40 whilst being chased by mutated 'ninja like' soldiers!


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 15, 2009)

but is it any good??


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, the game isn't out yet so idk.

Looks epic tho.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 15, 2009)

stuartb04 said:


> but is it any good??



Very good so far and Im still very close to the beginning tbh.  The weapon upgrades from the Black Market is a nice touch and the free-roaming element (to and from missions) is cool 

I cant tell you too much as Im not very far into it, but from what Ive seen so far..........its not going to disappoint old skool Wolf fans.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 15, 2009)

Heres a little vid I just made (sorry its not much, its hard to play and film at the same time lol)


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 15, 2009)

oh you little pirate im wating for the pc version hope it will be good!


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2009)

Reminds me of Bioshock with all of the water...


----------



## GLD (Aug 15, 2009)

Target here in town had the PC version on the shelf on the 13th, $49.99. I didn't buy it though.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 15, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> im wating for the pc version hope it will be good!



With how good it looks/runs on the 360, I think its safe to say the PC version, on a good gaming rig, will be even better


----------



## olithereal (Aug 15, 2009)

I just can't freaking wait!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 15, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> oh you little pirate im wating for the pc version hope it will be good!



 He probably got it early from a local store, some stores sell games earlier then intended.


----------



## Naelex (Aug 15, 2009)

looks great, always been a fan of the wolfenstein games
ashame i can't get wolfenstein: enemy territory to work on windows 7 :<


----------



## stuartb04 (Aug 15, 2009)

and alot of x360 games come out before pc games


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 15, 2009)

stuartb04 said:


> and alot of x360 games come out before pc games



Wolfenstein doesn't come out till the 18th in the U.S. and later in other territory's, he's either pirated the game somehow or got an early copy somewhere.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 15, 2009)

btw it is leaked in the torrent for ~2 days ago(the xbox360 version)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 15, 2009)

OMFG! The Particle Cannon is AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there any chance this game is coming out on Steam? Is there any bonus content in the retail box?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> Is there any chance this game is coming out on Steam? Is there any bonus content in the retail box?



It could, Id Software is one of the companies that puts there games on Steam.



> tw it is leaked in the torrent for ~2 days ago(the xbox360 version)



To bad my 360 is dead.:shadedshu


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 15, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> To bad my 360 is dead.:shadedshu



Still?  Couldnt you get it repaired for free?  Sell your dead console and put the cash towards a new system with the reliable (finally!) Jasper board


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 15, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Still?  Couldnt you get it repaired for free?  Sell your dead console and put the cash towards a new system with the reliable (finally!) Jasper board



Its out of warranty so i have to pay $100(which i don't have) if i want it repaired.

I am going to sell it tho.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 15, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Its out of warranty so i have to pay $100(which i don't have) if i want it repaired.
> 
> I am going to sell it tho.




$100   scamming MS   They want £56 to fix them in the UK   (which is about the same)

Its a good idea to sell it m8   Someone will buy it to try and repair it lol.  Are you getting a new one?  If you do, make sure you get a Jasper system


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 15, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> $100   scamming MS   They want £56 to fix them in the UK   (which is about the same)
> 
> Its a good idea to sell it m8   Someone will buy it to try and repair it lol.  Are you getting a new one?  If you do, make sure you get a Jasper system



I may get another but im not sure, its the second one to die on me.


----------



## Richieb0y (Aug 15, 2009)

i have it to i just played it a 5 hours straigt i really like it and the guns are cool whiht the upgrades and shit


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

Richieb0y said:


> i have it to i just played it a 5 hours straigt i really like it and the guns are cool whiht the upgrades and shit



yeah, Ive fully upgraded the MP40 and MP43.  Im now gradually upgraing the Kar98 and Particle Cannon


----------



## Richieb0y (Aug 17, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> yeah, Ive fully upgraded the MP40 and MP43.  Im now gradually upgraing the Kar98 and Particle Cannon



got to luv the particle cannon 

but im now at the hospital and damn i really hate the splicers look alike


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

Richieb0y said:


> got to luv the particle cannon
> 
> but im now at the hospital and damn i really hate the splicers look alike



Yeah, they can be a pain in the arse 

I just killed the Queen Geist


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 17, 2009)

It was nice Game Informer gave this a main article several months ago because since then I haven't heard much on it.  i can't wait to pick this up tomorrow for PC.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you want to know how good the game is, I played it at Quakecon.  It rocked.  I WILL be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 17, 2009)

Just pre-ordered it. 

It's been a while since I pre-ordered a game. I hope that it will run smooth on my computer.


----------



## Kusimeka (Aug 17, 2009)

Whats the multiplayer like in this game? i'm sure Wolfenstein used to be well known for having good multiplayer but yet no one has even mentioned as of far


----------



## Timothy B. Schmit (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't played since Return to Castle Wolfenstein. May have to get the new one.


----------



## olithereal (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm getting this today. Fuck yeah.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2009)

SCREENSHOTS PLEASE! 

Also does anyone know if its going to be on Steam?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 18, 2009)

Kusimeka said:


> Whats the multiplayer like in this game? i'm sure Wolfenstein used to be well known for having good multiplayer but yet no one has even mentioned as of far



Compared to the likes of CoD, not that great.  Actually, if you liked SoFII or CSS, you may like it 





TheMailMan78 said:


> SCREENSHOTS PLEASE!
> 
> Also does anyone know if its going to be on Steam?



You want me to post some 360 screens?  I will have to take them with a camera lol 

I completed it last night, I enjoyed every minute of it.....I cant wait for the next one now


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

ign gave it a 7.5, mainly they said the multiplayer wasn't nearly as in depth as the previous games in the series 

crap, and thats what i was looking forward to the most


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2009)

I might get it today and give it a review for TPU. *MMN: Reviews you can trust.*


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 18, 2009)

i got it and i played it a couple hours. i like it, but i doubt i'll play through it. it seems like a game that is going to be fun for a few hours then boring


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

Says campaign is 6 to 8 hours at most


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Says campaign is 6 to 8 hours at most



thats it? if thats the case, i'll play through it anyway just to say i beat it. 

Defiantly wont bother on pc then.


----------



## olithereal (Aug 18, 2009)

Installing.


----------



## chris89 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pre-ordered my copy some time ago, But for us Europeans it's delayed until the 21st apparntly 

But looking forward to get it though.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 18, 2009)

chris89 said:


> Pre-ordered my copy some time ago, But for us Europeans it's delayed until the 21st apparntly
> 
> But looking forward to get it though.



Pre-ordered mine too (live in Denmark) and I just got an SMS from the online store, that I would receive it on the 19st......cross my fingers


----------



## chris89 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ah cool, ordered mine from play.com and they are normally very reliable so should be sent out 19th/ 20th but got to check with my dad as he wanted it as well.


----------



## olithereal (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## solofly (Aug 18, 2009)

60 bucks at BestBuy Canada...(that's ten bucks more than other new releases, not counting Blizzard)


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, people are really raving over at the wolfenstein forums about that they feel that the multiplayer part sucks...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2009)

There is already a patch.



> Wolfenstein 1.1 PC Patch Released
> 
> As Raven's mystical WWII shooter Wolfensetin makes its premiere at North American retailers today, the studio has issued a launch day patch for the PC edition.
> 
> ...



Source
Patch


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 18, 2009)

*Wolfenstein multiplayer team axed on release day*

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/wolfenstein-multiplayer-team-axed-on-release-day

Not so funny. Still, my pre-order still stands.


----------



## ownage (Aug 18, 2009)

This game just sucks!
It plays very well for a shooter on the Xbox-360. Thats the only good thing I have to say about this game.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 18, 2009)

I was about to buy it after work today... now I'm not so sure. Is it available on Steam yet?


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 18, 2009)

well most games that have a good single player the multi player sux you cant get both(exept CoD4) be a man and suck it up!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 18, 2009)

So from what I'm reading the multiplayer is horrid? Did the patch help?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

i just want to know if its anything like Wolf :ET ? 

if anyone can let me know when they try it out it'd be awesome!


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i just want to know if its anything like Wolf :ET ?
> 
> if anyone can let me know when they try it out it'd be awesome!



dude it is not like Wolf :ET!!! do some research before you ask:shadedshu


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 18, 2009)

i went to the store, and picked it up and it said "objective based multiplayer"

simply put thats how Wolf ET was.

i have done "research" but to me nothing is like asking people who personally play it, i am not super fond of review websites.


----------



## olithereal (Aug 18, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i went to the store, and picked it up and it said "objective based multiplayer"
> 
> simply put thats how Wolf ET was.
> 
> i have done "research" but to me nothing is like asking people who personally play it, i am not super fond of review websites.



http://www.gamespot.com/xbox360/act...id=6214422&tag=gumballs;title;2&mode=previews

Read that...some good info on multiplayer. Roughly, there's a team deathmatch mode and two objective based modes.

Won't be able to try out the multiplayer tonight myself seeing as I won't be home. I'll try to get some HD videos of both multiplayer and singleplayer on youtube by tomorrow night, if I'm not to fucked up.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 18, 2009)

The single player is idtech 4 engine while the MP engine is a modified X-box ETQW engine from Nerve Software from what I've read.  

And here is another important announcement on release day!


> "We have recently completed a development cycle and have regrettably been forced to make adjustments to staff and headcounts," said a spokesperson for the studio.
> 
> "Those affected are valued members of our team who have worked incredibly hard on our latest title. We hope that they land on their feet quickly."
> 
> The spokesperson could not specify the exact number of redundancies at the 17-man team due to ongoing efforts to secure other work.


Source
:shadedshu


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The single player is idtech 4 engine while the MP engine is a modified X-box ETQW engine from Nerve Software from what I've read.
> 
> And here is another important announcement on release day!
> 
> ...



yea gaming industry is harsh


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 19, 2009)

So what are your impressions? It's not due here in Europe for a couple of days more, but it was released yesterday in US was it not?
On the wolf forums people are foaming that it is not like Return to castle wolfenstein in regards to multiplayer feel. 
Then again when I read posts like "Return to castle wolfenstein was my first FPS" I go like 
Am I THAT old? I remember buying Duke Nukem (1) on floppies...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm getting a retail boxed copy of Prototype and Wolfenstein for $55 shipped  I love having connections


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll be playing it tomorrow probably.  I just hope there ain't anything too horrific in there.  I hate creepy games.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 19, 2009)

pretty sure it might be creepy hahah


----------



## olithereal (Aug 20, 2009)

The singleplayer campain is fantastic. Extremely fun...and not too creepy FordGT90Concept .
The Vail powers add a lot to the game, really fun. Multiplayer is pretty fun as well. No freaking health regen overtime ala CoD, which is a + for me.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 20, 2009)

olithereal said:


> The singleplayer campain is fantastic. Extremely fun...and not too creepy FordGT90Concept .
> The Vail powers add a lot to the game, really fun. Multiplayer is pretty fun as well. No freaking health regen overtime ala CoD, which is a + for me.



NICE that makes me want to get it no health regeneration.

So is it anything like Enemy Territory? personally to you, i'd rather not use ign or gamestop as an example


----------



## olithereal (Aug 20, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> NICE that makes me want to get it no health regeneration.
> 
> So is it anything like Enemy Territory? personally to you, i'd rather not use ign or gamestop as an example



http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/xbox360/wolfenstein
The average  rating from various reviews.

But yeah, I havn't played enough Multiplayer yet to give you an accurate "review"...been hooked on the singleplayer (which unlike the multiplayer has a health regeneration system, but I don't care in singleplayer that much, it just pisses me off in multiplayer.)  I'll be playing more tonight.

But yeah, there are elements taken from ET.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> pretty sure it might be creepy hahah


Oh, damn.  I guess that means I'll only be playing it for a little while. 




olithereal said:


> The singleplayer campain is fantastic. Extremely fun...and not too creepy FordGT90Concept .


You, good sir, just made my day.


----------



## wiak (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-hd-wolfenstein/54582?type=wmv


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I can't play it until I find a way to override its display settings (get frequency out of range error on the monitor).  I'm searching now...


...still no luck...


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 21, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well, I can't play it until I find a way to override its display settings (get frequency out of range error on the monitor).  I'm searching now...
> 
> 
> ...still no luck...



http://www.wolfenstein.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1218&p=16524#p16524

You can also try:
1. Right click on the shortcut to Single Player and go to properties.
2. Add the following text to the end of the text in the target line:

+set r_displayRefresh "60"

if you don't want to go into the cfg file.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

That tamed the refresh rate but the resolution is still outside of accepted parameters.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 21, 2009)

+set r_mode 3 sets the resolution to 640*480


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

Windows XP: C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data\id Software\WolfSP\base\wolf.cfg

```
seta r_maxAnisotropyBias "0"
seta r_debugArrowStep "120"
seta r_shadowQuality "2"
seta r_skipSpecular "0"
seta r_brightness "1"
seta r_gamma "1"
seta r_skipDetailNormals "0"
seta r_skipGlobalShadowProjectionTechniques "0"
seta r_verticalSync "1"
seta r_initialAspectRatio "1.333333"
seta r_letterBoxedHeight "-1"
seta r_letterBoxedWidth "-1"
seta r_customHeight "1200"
seta r_customWidth "1600"
seta r_fullscreen "1"
seta r_displayRefresh "120"
seta r_mode "-1"
seta r_multiSamples "0"
```
1600x1200@120Hz is way outside my monitors bounds. 


Edit: Yay!  I can play! 

I changed the following lines:

```
seta r_customWidth "1024"
seta r_customHeight "768"
seta r_displayRefresh "85"
```


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 21, 2009)

Goodies  I hope I recieve my copy today, or else I will have a sad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2009)

If you guys are curious I did a review on it. Check it out.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102081


----------



## laszlo (Aug 21, 2009)

i played yesterday a few hours and i was surprised how well they optimized the game;by default the game put all on high and fps wise no problem.

i'm at the beginning of it and i like it so far ;nice effects no bugs observed


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you guys find yourself not coming out of the view mode? Dunno but it kind of takes away from the experience for me


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2009)

So far, it is my favorite FPS I've played in recent memory.  There are bugs but they are minor including:
-Redefining keys, mouse1 always thinks you want to assign it to the action--sometimes it works right and sometimes it doesn't.  It takes longer to redefine keys because of that bug.
-Can't reassign the tab (objectives) key to another key.
-Enemy chucks grenades a lot.  Kind of annoying to keep on throwing them back.
-The game seems to automatically go into zoomed mode when it doesn't make any sense to (like between switching guns).  It takes less than a second to change back though so no biggy.

There's more but I'm too tired to think... *passes out*

I like the game, fo sheezy.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah...I noticed the same bugs as FordGT90Concept....but IMO they are minor....

But the multiplayer part is nothing to write home about....they should have looked more on RTCW ET........

And yeah...the game is pretty good.....I would recommended it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 21, 2009)

I got this yesterday,i think its pretty good.


----------



## chris89 (Aug 22, 2009)

It came today in the post 

And been playing the game, but noticed on some parts off the map (were the headquaters are) If you go to the alley to the Raven tavern, or toward the church the game just crashes, and goes into the console.

I will get some screeens off the console screen a bit later.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 22, 2009)

I didn't get it on friday. Pre-order my @$$. Dunecat are sad.


----------



## MidnightJam (Aug 25, 2009)

Like the game very much, single player part iss worth the money, mp part iss not good at all. 
Hope they redoo the MP,  just the 2 Campaigns  from WET with new textures ect would satisfy me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2009)

It must be good because I'm beating it again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

How long was the first play through?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2009)

About 9 hours on easy. I'm playing on normal now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I started on normal, 10 hour play through would be not too bad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 26, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I started on normal, 10 hour play through would be not too bad.



Normal is to easy. Put it on hard. I died maybe 5 times on normal.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Normal is to easy. Put it on hard. I died maybe 5 times on normal.



Yeah I feel like Rambo, only deaths I've had in the 3 or 4 hours of play so far are from dieing in walls


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 26, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I feel like Rambo, only deaths I've had in the 3 or 4 hours of play so far are from dieing in walls



I hear ya there that's how my first two deaths occurred


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 28, 2009)

On normal, I finished in about 10 hours.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 28, 2009)

The game is good, except the name.
Agent Blow Job.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 28, 2009)

I now have the game sitting on my desk as I am bored with it now.  I am considering selling it or trading it for something I need.  It was a fun game for a while, much like Crysis.


----------



## newfellow (Aug 30, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> much like Crysis.



To consider game looks like .... but playing is fun. It's exactly opposite of crysis.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 30, 2009)

newfellow said:


> To consider game looks like .... but playing is fun. It's exactly opposite of crysis.



Yeah I was thinking just that. The game isn't really that bad. It looks like its using the Unreal Engine but I don't think it is. Reminds a lot of Bioshocks Graphics and has a Bioshock gameplay feel with a different story line of course. I started my First game on Hard and can't find my self playing straight through. I take breaks after each battle almost which is weird for me. Good game though, I was shock to find myself enjoying it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I was thinking just that. The game isn't really that bad. It looks like its using the Unreal Engine but I don't think it is. Reminds a lot of Bioshocks Graphics and has a Bioshock gameplay feel with a different story line of course. I started my First game on Hard and can't find my self playing straight through. I take breaks after each battle almost which is weird for me. Good game though, I was shock to find myself enjoying it.



It uses the Tech 4 engine (Doom 3).


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Aug 30, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I was thinking just that. The game isn't really that bad. It looks like its using the Unreal Engine but I don't think it is. Reminds a lot of Bioshocks Graphics and has a Bioshock gameplay feel with a different story line of course. I started my First game on Hard and can't find my self playing straight through. I take breaks after each battle almost which is weird for me. Good game though, I was shock to find myself enjoying it.



Yeah, I thought it was the unreal engine (at first) as well. Looks a lot like it, plus no AA option. 

But yeah, overall this game is pretty darn fun. The graphics are good, it runs smooth as butter, and the weapons are good. However, the powers seem sort of like an afterthought to me. I think I have used the slowdown only when it requires it to get through the lowering gates (total of what like 3 times).



Spoiler



On the end of castle level, did anyone else jump out of their seat when the spider fell out of the sky, after you thought you beat it... Now that's awesome....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 30, 2009)

I always upgrade the Kar98 and MP40 first.  Having a sniper rifle saves me a lot of frustration.  Overall, I used the MP40 and MP43 the most.  I only used the energy weapons against the freaky enemies (the transformed lieutenants and those giant brutes).

Whenever you suspect those stealth guys are around, use the veil.  On harder difficulties you have to see them before they attack or else they will kill you every time. 


@ArmoredCavalry: use [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] tags.


I didn't use Mire very much on Easy because it drains so fast.  I used it more often on Normal difficulty and I suspect I'd use it even more on the harder difficulties.  The Shield has always been pretty much useless to me.  I use Empower the most.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 30, 2009)

The upgraded Mire will kill everything when it's activated, really useful to get rid of multiply mobs.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Aug 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I always upgrade the Kar98 and MP40 first.  Having a sniper rifle saves me a lot of frustration.  Overall, I used the MP40 and MP43 the most.  I only used the energy weapons against the freaky enemies (the transformed lieutenants and those giant brutes).
> 
> Whenever you suspect those stealth guys are around, use the veil.  On harder difficulties you have to see them before they attack or else they will kill you every time.
> 
> ...



Yeah, once you get the scope for the mp43 along with the other upgrades it is pretty much insanely good. For the stealth guys I would turn on empower, pretty much the only power I used as well.

Thanks, wasn't sure what the tag was, edited it.


----------



## Naelex (Aug 30, 2009)

Finished through it yesterday on normal in about 8 hours, really great game tbh.

Ended up spending like 90% of the time in veil, and fully upgraded the particle cannon + Empower = awesome!

haven't had a chance to check out MP yet, tho i would like something good to play as i haven't found anything better than the old wolfenstein: enemy territory


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 30, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Yeah, once you get the scope for the mp43 along with the other upgrades it is pretty much insanely good. For the stealth guys I would turn on empower, pretty much the only power I used as well.
> 
> Thanks, wasn't sure what the tag was, edited it.



Will agree here, once I upgraded the MP43 with improved rifling and all that jazz, I didn't really use much else.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 30, 2009)

I guess everyone has different strategies. I find myself using all four of the Veil's powers and switching weapons from sniper to tesla gun depending on the situation. However, I did start the game off in Hard so that could be why. I try to sneak up on them but they already detect me, so I like to put my shield on and just slaughter them.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 30, 2009)

buying this game tuesday and im going to play it on hard before any other difficulty


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 30, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> buying this game tuesday and im going to play it on hard before any other difficulty



Yeah Hard is real fun. I like that feeling of being surrounded just me though. You'll love it.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ha yeah thanks, when i get it we should start a mini tpu clan (i'll getting it for 360.)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey anyone here playing it with 7.1 Surround Sound on PC? It doesn't seem to work for me. 5.1 Surround sound sounds great and all but I have it set to 7.1 and my side speakers are not working. Can't figure it out for the life of me. Windows Sound Setting is set to 7.1 and running tests shows that all of them working so uh help lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2009)

If I play it on hard/insane/veteran the first time, I have no reason to play it again.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 31, 2009)

i look at it this way,

if i run through it first on hard, and i beat it, if the game is good enough i'll do it again.

i have played and beaten resident evil 4 on hard at least 5 times always trying different things haha.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

7.1 Sound Issue nobody has a clue? Any one using 7.1 in the game?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok screw my sound issue how do I beat the boss fight at the castle. She keeps throwing these red things at me and I keep shooting them but a few get by and blow me up. I'll keep trying but is there a trick I'm missing?


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 31, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> 7.1 Sound Issue nobody has a clue? Any one using 7.1 in the game?



7.1 seems to be working fine for me. Do you have a 7.1 computer speaker setup? I'm using HDMI output on my ati card connected to a 7.1 yamaha receiver on windows 7 RC. Receiver says its getting 8 channels of PCM audio.

I havent really noticed any quality audio effects like bullet whizzing by like you get in movies. The 7.1 is most noticeable when a NPC is talking and you look away from them.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

FR@NK said:


> 7.1 seems to be working fine for me. Do you have a 7.1 computer speaker setup? I'm using HDMI output on my ati card connected to a 7.1 yamaha receiver on windows 7 RC. Receiver says its getting 8 channels of PCM audio.
> 
> I havent really noticed any quality audio effects like bullet whizzing by like you get in movies. The 7.1 is most noticeable when a NPC is talking and you look away from them.



Yeah I have a 7.1 speaker setup. All my games work fine with my setup just this one doesn't want to use my Side Speakers. Only difference is that your using HDMI with a  receiver while I just have each set of speaker plugged in individually besides my subwoofer controlling the center, bass and rear speakers. Its an odd setup yes but it works for me, till now of course.

Thanks for confirming for me, I'll look harder for a fix now that I know it should be working.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got the game today, and im freaking loving it. Kinda wish I did the preorder so i could get Wolf3D and have the game not die because of my OS. But oh well. Kinda wish they did with this Wolfenstein like they did with teh last one they made for the original Xbox. Beat it on a certain difficulty and unlock the full Wolf3D game. Kinda regret pawning that game off. 

Not sure how much of the game I got left, but i just picked up the telsa gun. I was kinda skeptical about the game at frist because of the screenshots, but the graphics are pretty decent given the hardware requirements. The only gripe I have though is there is no strafe.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The only gripe I have though is there is no strafe.


Eh?  I strafe all the time.   Or do you mean in zoom mode?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 31, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Eh?  I strafe all the time.   Or do you mean in zoom mode?



Not strafe...I meant lean. Sorry.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Not strafe...I meant lean. Sorry.



Yeah true. A lot of shooting behind walls and corners with this game. A lean option would have done it nice. Still works with out one though. Just keep peaking your head out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Not strafe...I meant lean. Sorry.


It's been a long time since I seen a game with that support (MOHAA, maybe?).  Can't say I ever really used it so I don't miss it.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Aug 31, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok screw my sound issue how do I beat the boss fight at the castle. She keeps throwing these red things at me and I keep shooting them but a few get by and blow me up. I'll keep trying but is there a trick I'm missing?



At first I tried using my shield then mire. Then when that didn't work, I set game difficulty to easy (yes I died that many times).  I'm sure it is possible on hard, I just wanted to move on in the game though.  Course, I set it back to hard once finished.



FordGT90Concept said:


> It's been a long time since I seen a game with that support (MOHAA, maybe?).  Can't say I ever really used it so I don't miss it.



I use my left hand for mouse, so arrow keys for movement. So, basically there are no keys available to bind to lean. So, I have never used it, ever, in any game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Why not move the keyboard farther right and use WASD with your right hand, that wayto still retain a ton of keys to bind if you want to.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Aug 31, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why not move the keyboard farther right and use WASD with your right hand, that wayto still retain a ton of keys to bind if you want to.



Cause then it would fall of my desk.  I rarely run into issues though, except for FPS that have lean, and wolfenstein with its 4 different powerups (along with  the standard FPS controls).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I use my left hand for mouse, so arrow keys for movement. So, basically there are no keys available to bind to lean. So, I have never used it, ever, in any game.


I use the keypad where 8, 4, 5, 6 replaced W, A, S, D.  7 would be lean left and 9 would be lean right.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> At first I tried using my shield then mire. Then when that didn't work, I set game difficulty to easy (yes I died that many times).  I'm sure it is possible on hard, I just wanted to move on in the game though.  Course, I set it back to hard once finished.



Was thinking of doing that but didn't want to demean myself. Oh well, its for the better.


----------

